# New Outboard and need help



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The reason it is cream is because there is water in there. Got to change the oil quick. 

Change it run it for a few hours to get the engine hot to steam any residual water out and then change it again. Then pray.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Buddy changed oil twice but only ran it for about 10 minnutes. You are saying to run it for hours? He only has it in the 5 gallon bucket filled with water for circulation. He dosent need to run it in the canal or inshore? Thank you for the input. Hope to hear more.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If he ran it for a few minutes there will still be water in the crankcase. You need to get it HOT to steam any water droplets out. If not, it may cause rust but most certainly will cause the oil to sludge.

It is similar to the little old lady's car that she only drove to the store and church and nobody can believe her engine is junk. 

Everytime you start an engine it will create heat and because the engine is cold it will create condensation. In order to get the condensation out you need to get the temp up to normal operating temp for some time. 

Launch the boat and have him run up and down the canal for a 1/2 hour and then change the oil again. If you find ANY cream streaks in th drain pan...guess what...repeat the process.


----------

